# Collecting tank water



## Majsa (4 Jun 2020)

It is now really dry for the time of the year, and I am starting to feel increasingly guilty about wasting about 100 liters of WC water a week. Do you collect your WC water (more than a few buckets) for the garden en how do you do it?


----------



## hypnogogia (4 Jun 2020)

It goes straight in the garden.


----------



## Witcher (4 Jun 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> It goes straight in the garden.


I think that's the only place our "exhausted" tank water should go, I haven't wasted even a millilitre of water from my tank, everything feeds my plants in the garden. Moreover, I use wasted part of RO water for that as well.


----------



## Kezzab (4 Jun 2020)

I have a big galvanised bin i fill up then use in the water in the garden.


----------



## rebel (5 Jun 2020)

Goes on to lawn. I refill with rain water tank.


----------



## jacquieb (5 Jun 2020)

I have a large water butt outside the back door that I pump straight in to.


----------



## tiger15 (5 Jun 2020)

I store all my WC water temporarily  in outside rain barrels during warm seasons. With a small pump and a garden hose, I  distribute the stored water to irrigate different areas of my garden at later time of my choice.  Irrigating and doing WC at the same time is tedious and doesn't work best for me due to remoteness of my gardens. Rain barrels come in different size, color and form that can look decorative outside.


----------



## mort (5 Jun 2020)

I use all my wc water on the garden as well. I just collect it in old salt buckets and distribute from there. I do have a small rainbutt in the greenhouse now which is probably the best thing I ever did as it saves so much hassle, and this is normally filled with tank water.  The really good water where I've washed out the mucky filter sponges is great fertiliser.


----------



## BarryH (5 Jun 2020)

Another in favour of using the water on the garden and lawn.


----------



## Siege (5 Jun 2020)

Kezzab said:


> I have a big galvanised bin i fill up then use in the water in the garden.



me too.

i use a turkey baster attached to tubing and syphon rubbish into a 100L container (you can get some good collapsible ones online that cannabis growers use!) 

The rest of the water I syphon straight out to the garden.

turn the eheim tap on my syphon. move syphone to bucket and syphon bucket out to garden.
it only leaves a few inches in the bucket that I carry out.


----------



## Majsa (5 Jun 2020)

Really good ideas. I just got a 100L rain barrel which collects rain water from the roof (just got full for the first time with today’s rain), maybe I can get another one next to it for old tank water. Or one of those galvanised bins. A “hands-free” system preferably, so that I can take care of the tank first and then reuse the water in the garden.


----------



## Witcher (5 Jun 2020)

Siege said:


> (you can get some good collapsible ones online that cannabis growers use


Gosh, I've actually got one of these from my friend who was refurbishing the house after landlord found quite big factory of cannabis in there. Never thought they are fully water tight and I took it only because of unusual garden taps installed in it but in the end I've ditched it somewhere in my attic. Are they fully water tight? That means I may have another 200-300 l "bucket" to use.


----------



## Siege (6 Jun 2020)

Witcher said:


> Gosh, I've actually got one of these from my friend who was refurbishing the house after landlord found quite big factory of cannabis in there. Never thought they are fully water tight and I took it only because of unusual garden taps installed in it but in the end I've ditched it somewhere in my attic. Are they fully water tight? That means I may have another 200-300 l "bucket" to use.



yes, they use it to water the ‘crops’ 😂

Maybe best to test it in the garden 1st though!


----------



## Majsa (17 Jul 2020)

Got myself a used half wine barrel


----------

